
Proton Pump Inhibitors Linked to Gastroenteritis - bookofjoe
https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/921883
======
Nasrudith
I know it is a stub but it would be nice to see the control rates for the
virus in at least the general population - let alone an otherwise comparable
control group. One out of 153 compared to what?

~~~
bookofjoe
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2755852)

